# Shaved...



## indy500tchr (Apr 27, 2009)

This what happens when you lose a bet  

View attachment hair5.jpg


View attachment hair2.jpg


View attachment hairbw.jpg


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh my! Well, at least you have a nice head, and it grows back.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 27, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> Oh my! Well, at least you have a nice head, and it grows back.



Well it was worth it!


----------



## Risible (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, you're still beautiful (gorgeous eyes!) and now you can have fun with wigs if you want! 

BTW, details on the bet, plz. We're all adults here.


----------



## Tad (Apr 27, 2009)

You know, it works for you, although it gives you a sort of fierce edge to go with the gorgeous.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 27, 2009)

been there drunk that!! 
At least you were concious.. i woke up in a pool of my own hair!!
I was 20 though..its one of those things! 
You look great though..hair or without!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

You, my dear, have quite a lovely head. Very pretty lady. And I too would love to know the details of the lost bet.


----------



## RobbFix (Apr 27, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> This what happens when you lose a bet



ok, I'll bite. what was the bet?


----------



## mergirl (Apr 27, 2009)

they bet her she wouldnt shave her head!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2009)

Future roomie, you look just as fabulous! But as someone else said - FIERCE. I suggest you take advantage of this fact by ordering handsome FAs around.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2009)

Bet or no, I don't blame you. The heat is upon us and that really doesn't seem like a bad idea at all.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 27, 2009)

First of all, I have to run over to the Secret Turn-ons and list shaved heads on women. 'scuse me. :bow:


Now can you let us in on the bet you lost?? The NFL season is coming up and 
I am looking for a couple of ideas for the ladies there. Nancygirl would look just loverly sans hair.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> This what happens when you lose a bet



Damnnn that takes BALLS!! COmpletely in awe here! And you look even more beautiful!!! gotta REP u for this!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Damnnn that takes BALLS!! COmpletely in awe here! And you look even more beautiful!!! gotta REP u for this!!



First of all, with respect to the XX people here, it takes OVARIES. Iron clad ones. Let's get the right gender junk called out!  

Second, that is a HAIRCUT. How does it compare to your little trim the other day??


----------



## Teleute (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh. 

Oh my. 

I have a little... thing... for ladies with shaved heads. 

That looks AWESOME!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> First of all, with respect to the XX people here, it takes OVARIES. Iron clad ones. Let's get the right gender junk called out!
> 
> Second, that is a HAIRCUT. How does it compare to your little trim the other day??



SPanky, you are such a brat!! We have balls,.. on our chest  
And My hair cut is NOTHING compared to this hottie!! haha


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 27, 2009)

wow. I would never bet my hair! You're brave!! you have a very pretty head shape to support the shaved look  Here i was whining about my hair not being long enough lol


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 27, 2009)

You look really great!! What a sweet thing to do, you were so brave for making that bet. But SO worth it. You're so getting repped for this. You rock.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the messages. Ok here is the story:

I had a student in my class that passed away from Leukemia the day after Christmas this past December. Ever since he was diagnosed the school I work at participated in the Leukemia and Lymphoma Societies Pennies for Patients campaign. We've raised a good amount of money in the past but this year myself and the other 6th grade teacher wanted to go above and beyond in memory of our student.

We made a bet with the school that if they would raise $3,000 he would shave his head and if they raised $4,000 in 3 weeks I would shave mine. Well they ended up raising $4,800 in 3 weeks. This is coming from a lower/middle working class area. I was so incredibly proud of what they did. 

So I shaved my head in front of the entire school so they could see what they worked for. I am not even going to wear a wig b/c that defeats the purpose of why I did it. I want them to be reminded of what they did.

So that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## Risible (Apr 27, 2009)

That's just awesome! :bow:

Best post I've read in a while!


----------



## SBQT73 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww Katie you look great!!!!

*hugs*

Becki


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, what a great story!! And you look fabulous!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 27, 2009)

Aw thats awesome!


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 27, 2009)

You look awesome, babygirl!!! It's a great thing you did!:smitten:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 28, 2009)

indy500tchr -

Your story (and pix!) moves me to comment, and to share a recent event in the lives of Mr & Mrs Ho Ho. 

Thomas Gray's Elegy Written in a Country Churchyard, a tribute to unsung heroes and unseen beauty, is probably best known for these lines (the only ones I could recall, but enough for Google to provide the rest.)

"Full many a flower is born to blush unseen,
And waste its sweetness on the desert air."

We all have our hidden beauty, whether of form concealed by clothing (or hair) or an inner light, now and then masked by a frown, or a generous spirit, stepping forth when the need arises. Indy, while your shaved head is beautiful, your spirit is even more so. For that, I rep you (little reward as that may be.)

Mrs Ho Ho and I have been 'together' as partners and friends for nearly 28 years. We will celebrate our 19th wedding anniversary this May. Over the years, I have had ample opportunity to observe both her outer and inner beauty. Radiant as is her external appearance, it pales in comparison to the beauty of her spirit. 

Last year, I had a chance to view yet another aspect of her beauty (and of all women.) I commented on it here.

Time has passed, and the original reason for that previous inspection resulted in a bit of "lady surgery" during this past week. (Mrs Ho Ho weathered the experience in fine shape and is back to being her normal loving and feisty self.) A friend who had similar surgery waited with this nervous husband while Mrs Ho Ho was in surgery. 

As soon as Mrs Ho Ho had been moved to the recovery room, the surgeon came out with dozens of photographs, taken orthoscopically, of the complexity of Mrs Ho Ho's interior. (He had been very thorough about this, checking everywhere, since there was a suspicion of cancer. Wonderful news: none was found.) I think I startled both the surgeon and my friend by exclaiming "I knew it! She's as beautiful on the inside as she is on the outside."

Dimensions, and it's many posting members, gives me opportunities daily to relish the beauty revealed by words, deeds and smiles.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 28, 2009)

That was a wonderful thing that you did.  I also think that you look really good with a shaved head. You have amazing, intense eyes and it suits you somehow.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Risible said:


> Well, you're still beautiful (gorgeous eyes!) and now you can have fun with wigs if you want!
> 
> BTW, details on the bet, plz. We're all adults here.





edx said:


> You know, it works for you, although it gives you a sort of fierce edge to go with the gorgeous.



*I agree with both it looks fantastic on you! I'm sticking with your story because it's as awesome as the act. Bravo!
*


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 28, 2009)

Applause!!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 1, 2009)

*wipes tears from her eyes* that was awesome! Good for you and good for your students.


----------



## GWARrior (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on sticking to the bet! Ive been wanting to shave my head for ages, but the famil would flip a shit. You look great!!!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 1, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Oh.
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> ...




+1.

And awesome that you were able to do it for such a worthwhile reason. You have some lucky students.


----------



## Rowan (May 1, 2009)

This totally made me cry because it is so sweet! I could never shave all of my hair...but i do grow it and cut it every 2 years and donate to locks of love.


----------



## tonynyc (May 2, 2009)

*Indy500tchr: What a touching & inspiring story (hope the local media took the time to do a feature story about your bet). - By the way, you look great. * :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Butterbelly (May 2, 2009)

Katie,

What a brave thing you did for a fantastic cause. I applaud you for getting involved and remembering those who suffer from this tragic disease. BRAVO!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (May 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Indy500tchr: What a touching & inspiring story (hope the local media took the time to do a feature story about your bet). - By the way, you look great. * :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



Nah no media coverage. However a friend of mine did video tape it so i can show it to my family who couldn't be there.



Butterbelly said:


> Katie,
> 
> What a brave thing you did for a fantastic cause. I applaud you for getting involved and remembering those who suffer from this tragic disease. BRAVO!!!!



Well cancer and leukemia are two things that unfortunately have been a part of my life for a very long time. I lost my mother to cancer 12 years ago, my aunt 6 months ago, my grandmother is a survivor as is my ex-boyfriend/best friend. I not only did it for my student but for all of them. It was the least I could do.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 3, 2009)

I saw you at the bash, but there were so many people I was meeting for the first time and I had no idea who you were. Had I recognized you I would have given you the BIGGEST hug ever for what you did here. It really was beyond wonderful. And by the way you looked great at the bash!


*{{{{{{{ indy500tchr }}}}}}}*​


----------



## indy500tchr (May 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I saw you at the bash, but there were so many people I was meeting for the first time and I had no idea who you were. Had I recognized you I would have given you the BIGGEST hug ever for what you did here. It really was beyond wonderful. And by the way you looked great at the bash!
> 
> 
> *{{{{{{{ indy500tchr }}}}}}}*​



Awww thanks sweetie....you were actually in my hotel room for a bit too! You brought Kimberly pizza before she shot me! Next time I will be looking for that hug!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 4, 2009)

*DEAL!*:happy::bow:


----------



## Just_Jen (May 4, 2009)

that is really amazing of you. Muchos respect to you! <3


----------



## mel (May 4, 2009)

one word: awesome!


----------



## PhatChk (May 5, 2009)

Girl you did it!!! I have to show my sister! Congratulation! Girl you are awesome!!


----------



## SparkGirl (May 11, 2009)

_*Oh Katie, what a beautiful story. I'm so proud of you. You look so pretty, too.*_


----------



## indy500tchr (May 12, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Oh Katie, what a beautiful story. I'm so proud of you. You look so pretty, too.*_



Thank you my dear. I am becoming rather fond of the fuzz!!! I think it was TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## dragorat (May 12, 2009)

*Katie...you soitenly did a brave thing for a worthy cause...nyuk nyuk nyuk ....Sorry couldn't resist:bow:*


----------



## Canonista (May 12, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> Oh my! Well, at least you have a nice head, and it grows back.



Heads don't grow back....


----------



## indy500tchr (May 13, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Heads don't grow back....



Hahahaha I didn't catch that!


----------



## chublover350 (May 16, 2009)

someone that keeps their word....hard to find...and honestly, it suits you


----------



## indy500tchr (May 16, 2009)

chublover350 said:


> someone that keeps their word....hard to find...and honestly, it suits you



Well thank you. I've always said a promise is a promise. I don't back down from those EVER.

Can I ask you a question? Where exactally is Satan's butthole?


----------



## Blockierer (May 21, 2009)

Wonderful story 
And the best is you look beautiful 



indy500tchr said:


> Thanks guys for all the messages. Ok here is the story:
> 
> I had a student in my class that passed away from Leukemia the day after Christmas this past December. Ever since he was diagnosed the school I work at participated in the Leukemia and Lymphoma Societies Pennies for Patients campaign. We've raised a good amount of money in the past but this year myself and the other 6th grade teacher wanted to go above and beyond in memory of our student.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivy (May 21, 2009)

you look fantastic with a shaved head! i love it! and such a lovely story to go along with it! i may have teared up a little bit... heh.

plus, when your hair grows back it is going to be in the most amazing condition of your LIFE.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 23, 2009)

Blockierer said:


> Wonderful story
> And the best is you look beautiful



Thank you. I really appreciate it



Ivy said:


> you look fantastic with a shaved head! i love it! and such a lovely story to go along with it! i may have teared up a little bit... heh.
> 
> plus, when your hair grows back it is going to be in the most amazing condition of your LIFE.



Yeah it's pretty soft. Not diggin the gray hairs that are popping up though


----------



## Fascinita (May 23, 2009)

I love the story and the cause. Plus you look good!


----------



## geebee321 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just saw this thread. I had wondered about that shavedn head; now I know why, all I can say is; Respect!

(BTW, what do your kids at school think about your alter ego, 'Phat Phoebe?)


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2009)

hey--i didn't know you lived near me. Neat! I'm imagining you've got a precious few inches of hair now, finally, eh? Good for you for doing it.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 2, 2009)

Jes said:


> hey--i didn't know you lived near me. Neat! I'm imagining you've got a precious few inches of hair now, finally, eh? Good for you for doing it.



Actually funny you should say this...I decided to shave it off again. I kinda like having a buzz cut. Now I can get some fun warm hats for the winter!


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright, GI Jane, I gotta say that's pretty amazing. If I don't rep you now then idk what's worth reppin'.


----------

